# How many weapons are TOO MANY



## PenMan1 (Aug 18, 2011)

You may have too may weapons when your wife sits on the toilet, turns on the exhaust fan and a Colt 1911 nearly falls on her head,

When she asks ANGRILY, "Exactly HOW MANY GUNS DO YOU HAVE, ANYWAY?"

DO NOT answer excitedly, "ONE MORE THAN I THOUGHT, BECAUSE I FORGOT ABOUT THE "POOPER SHOOTER!" DAMHIKT!!!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 19, 2011)

nothing worse than getting caught unarmed and unpantsed!


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 19, 2011)

I think you can never have too many but you can have them too scattered around. Kids might not be a problem if you have none and none visit but if you scatter guns everywhere as a defencive measure it can be a double edged sword. You have access to quick defence but the assailant may stumble upon more offence provided by you.

The pooper shooter story is funny


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Aug 19, 2011)

We have several, being a Texas country boy we learned to shoot before we could walk.  I don't have an inventory but 3 gun cabinets are full and there are some not in the cabinets.


----------



## Longfellow (Aug 19, 2011)

I have 7, but only wear one at a time. The rest are stored securely. I have taken to carrying around home because everyday there is a story about a home invasion in the media. I am too old and smart to be caught at a disadvantage by the animals in our society.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 19, 2011)

Not enough


----------



## tt1106 (Aug 19, 2011)

Better to have one too many when you don't need em, then one too few when you do.

  I carry more and more each day, simply because the world continues to get worse and worse. 
Did you see the story about the guy who strapped the bomb to the girl's neck or the guy who severed the head of his 7 year old disabled son, because he was tired of taking care of him.  Oh, the humanity. 
Was is Descartes that said, If there is no absolute moral law then anything is permissible?
If only society could behave like the pen forum.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Aug 19, 2011)

Never enough. That's what I tell my wife...


----------



## mredburn (Aug 19, 2011)

"Better to have one too many when you don't need em, then one too few when you do." 

Amen Brother.


----------



## asyler (Aug 19, 2011)

like tools,, i NEED one more..


----------



## Monty (Aug 19, 2011)

I believe it's been posted before but it's too god not to post again -

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]A Texas Highway Patrol pulled over a pick-up truck owner for a faulty taillight. 
When the Trooper approached the driver, the man behind the wheel handed the Trooper his driver’s license, 
insurance card and a concealed weapon carry permit.

The Trooper took all the documents, looked them over and said. "Mr..
Shepherd, I see you have a CCP. Do you have any weapons with you?"

The driver replied, " Yes sir, I have a 357 handgun in a hip holster, a
.45 in the glove box and a .22 derringer in my boot."

The Trooper looked at the driver and asked, "Anything else?"

"Yes sir, I have a Mossberg 500 12 gauge and an AR-15 behind the seat."

The Trooper asked if the man was driving to or from a shooting range
and the man said he wasn't, so the Trooper bent over and looked into the
driver's face and said "Mr. Shepherd, you're carrying quite a few guns. 

May I ask what you are afraid of?

Mr. Shepherd locked eyes with the Trooper and calmly answered, 

"Not a D*** thing!" [/FONT]


----------



## Paul (Aug 19, 2011)

tt1106 said:


> Better to have one too many when you don't need em, then one too few when you do.
> 
> I carry more and more each day, simply because the world continues to get worse and worse.
> Did you see the story about the guy who strapped the bomb to the girl's neck or the guy who severed the head of his 7 year old disabled son, because he was tired of taking care of him. Oh, the humanity.
> ...


 
Sad isn't it?  Is it the media that bombards us with this stuff, or is mankind just becoming less decent and more degenerate?


----------



## Christian (Aug 19, 2011)

As we Brits used to say before Nanny made us hand them all in, "One can NEVER have too many guns!"

I miss my S&W 357.


----------



## Longfellow (Aug 19, 2011)

Christian said:


> As we Brits used to say before Nanny made us hand them all in, "One can NEVER have too many guns!"
> 
> I miss my S&W 357.



I wish every American could read your post and say-"It could happen here"


----------



## wolftat (Aug 19, 2011)

Longfellow said:


> Christian said:
> 
> 
> > As we Brits used to say before Nanny made us hand them all in, "One can NEVER have too many guns!"
> ...


 They better be ready to pry them out of my cold dead hands. When a community outlaws guns, only outlaws will have guns.


----------



## Akula (Aug 19, 2011)

I don’t carry a gun to scare people. I carry a gun because sometimes this world can be a scary place.

I don’t carry a gun because I’m paranoid. I carry a gun because there are real threats in the world.

I don’t carry a gun because I’m evil. I carry a gun because I have lived long enough to see the evil in the world.

I don’t carry a gun because I hate the government. I carry a gun because I understand the limitations of government.

I don’t carry a gun because I’m angry. I carry a gun so that I don’t have to spend the rest of my life hating myself for failing to be prepared.

I don’t carry a gun because my sex organs are too small. I carry a gun because I want to continue to use those sex organs for the purpose for which they were intended for a good long time to come.

I don’t carry a gun because I want to shoot someone. I carry a gun because I want to die at a ripe old age in my bed, and not on a sidewalk somewhere tomorrow afternoon.

I don’t carry a gun because I’m a cowboy. I carry a gun because, when I die and go to heaven, I want to be a cowboy.

I don’t carry a gun to make me feel like a man. I carry a gun because men know how to take care of themselves and the ones they love.

I don’t carry a gun because I feel inadequate. I carry a gun because unarmed and facing three armed thugs, I am inadequate.

I don’t carry a gun because I love it. I carry a gun because I love life and the people who make it meaningful to me.


----------



## Paul (Aug 19, 2011)

This is also an interesting perspective

http://grnvlteach.typepad.com/eye_o...tors-kill-more-people-per-year-than-guns.html


----------



## alphageek (Aug 19, 2011)

Just a quick warning ... Please keep this as a gun discussion, not a political one.


----------



## Whaler (Aug 19, 2011)

Guns are like clamps, you can never have to many.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 19, 2011)

I have enough that with a few more, I'll feel safe, except from a force big enough to take them from us.


----------



## Twist-Ed (Aug 19, 2011)

*Guns eh.*

Guns........................

Canadians don't talk about guns because they don't have/carry/need guns.
Canadians have _real_ beer.

With real beer & guns we would take over the world or shoot our eye out


----------



## ssajn (Aug 19, 2011)

I've been know to have access to 8 or more within 12 feet of my recliner.


----------



## THarvey (Aug 19, 2011)

"How many weapons are too many?"

Where I live, that would definitely qualify as a dumb question.  It would surely qualify you the the blank "deer in the headlights" stare from some of the goodoleboys around here.


----------



## Rick P (Aug 19, 2011)

I have 4 and it's one more than I need to cover any use I might have for one. Bows on the other hand! Well lets just say I have more bows than guns and ammo combined.


----------



## ghostrider (Aug 19, 2011)

Everybody is armed. Some just don't know it yet. 

"Man", is the weapon system. The gun/knife/hammer/spoon  is just a tool.


----------



## ghostrider (Aug 19, 2011)

Akula said:


> I don’t carry a gun to scare people. I carry a gun because sometimes this world can be a scary place.
> 
> I don’t carry a gun because I’m paranoid. I carry a gun because there are real threats in the world.
> 
> ...


You left out:

*“Owning a gun doesn't make you armed any more than owning a guitar makes you a musician.”*


----------



## tt1106 (Aug 19, 2011)

Paul said:


> tt1106 said:
> 
> 
> > Better to have one too many when you don't need em, then one too few when you do.
> ...


 

I guess it depends on whether you have a bombed strapped to your neck or not? I'm voting.....the latter. With this caveat....I don't think man is less decent or more degenerate.....I think man is less inhibited. (unless looking down the business end of a .45)


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hmmm....well I don't have any right now, but that's just a personal choice.  I stopped hunting in 1986 and sold my guns when I was moving in 1999.  I was a better than fair shot with both hand gun and long gun and probably can still shoot well enough that a burglar wouldn't want me to be shooting at him.  I'm still an Endowment Life member of the NRA.

I am in the camp of it's better to have one too many when you don't need it than one too few when you do.


----------



## Florida Marine (Aug 19, 2011)

Dunno, but if I get there I will tell you...


----------



## tim self (Aug 19, 2011)

Can a old Jarhead have to many guns?  Don't think so.


----------



## Florida Marine (Aug 20, 2011)

In a gruff,  drill field voice - my favorite Comm chief of all time MSgt. Triolo... 

"Sir, I don't ever want to be more then one shoulder roll from grabbing steel."


----------



## BKelley (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't ask my wife how many sewing do-dads she has and she don't ask how many guns I have.  Just once did I see a man who had too many.  We had a man who didn't attend church and was a pretty rough fellow.  Lo and behold one Sunday in he walked, nice fresh white shirt and pressed overalls.  He started to sit down in the pew and his .38 fell from the inside of the bib of his overalls and hit the pew.  It didn't go off, but if you never heard a pistol dropped on a church pew, I can assure you it is one of the loudest noises you will ever hear!!  INMOP he had one gun too many!!

Ben


----------



## danroggensee (Aug 20, 2011)

Check this out she has a 45 strap to here leg as she is performing. Sgt Angie Johnson USAF go Angie.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcbI1BLAxkY&feature=related


----------



## Grizz (Aug 20, 2011)

BKelley said:


> I don't ask my wife how many sewing do-dads she has and she don't ask how many guns I have.  Just once did I see a man who had too many.  We had a man who didn't attend church and was a pretty rough fellow.  Lo and behold one Sunday in he walked, nice fresh white shirt and pressed overalls.  He started to sit down in the pew and his .38 fell from the inside of the bib of his overalls and hit the pew.  It didn't go off, but if you never heard a pistol dropped on a church pew, I can assure you it is one of the loudest noises you will ever hear!!  INMOP he had one gun too many!!
> 
> Ben



No offense, but you need some cushions for your church pews.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 20, 2011)

*crowd pleaser!!!!*



danroggensee said:


> Check this out she has a 45 strap to here leg as she is performing. Sgt Angie Johnson USAF go Angie.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcbI1BLAxkY&feature=related


 
I guess that's one way of making sure the crowd doesn't boo at the end of your performance.


----------



## ctubbs (Aug 20, 2011)

danroggensee said:


> Check this out she has a 45 strap to here leg as she is performing. Sgt Angie Johnson USAF go Angie.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcbI1BLAxkY&feature=related



I think I've been in that bar where the band has to go armed!  One question however, where is the chicken wire between the b and and crowd?

They are pretty good, though, aren't they?
Charles


----------



## sgimbel (Aug 20, 2011)

GOD BLESS our military, past, present and future. She could have put another 1 on her other leg.


----------



## Florida Marine (Aug 20, 2011)

danroggensee said:


> Check this out she has a 45 strap to here leg as she is performing. Sgt Angie Johnson USAF go Angie.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcbI1BLAxkY&feature=related



Nah...that's an M9


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 20, 2011)

Twist-Ed said:


> Guns........................
> 
> Canadians don't talk about guns because they don't have/carry/need guns.
> Canadians have _real_ beer.
> ...



Yes we do, I used to have 15 handguns and 4 long guns.  The wife and I used to go out twice a week to shoot until my back gave out.  Now I'm down to 1 handgun and I'm not about to give that up.


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 20, 2011)

I am so sick of the bleeding hearts on guns in the home.  Oh the kids is their answer.  But growing up there were guns around, and I knew that I was not allowed to "play" with them.  There was not a need to show off to friends cuz their parents had them too.  My best friend in NY, his dad worked for Remington.  The kids that accidently shoot each other in the home are always where the gun is hidden.  

I have a shotgun right beside my dresser and my 2 kids are in my bed room constantly, and they don't even glance at it, the 2 year old knows not to touch it.  (no it is not loaded, the shells are in the dresser!)


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 20, 2011)

edicehouse said:


> I am so sick of the bleeding hearts on guns in the home. Oh the kids is their answer. But growing up there were guns around, and I knew that I was not allowed to "play" with them. There was not a need to show off to friends cuz their parents had them too. My best friend in NY, his dad worked for Remington. The kids that accidently shoot each other in the home are always where the gun is hidden.
> 
> I have a shotgun right beside my dresser and my 2 kids are in my bed room constantly, and they don't even glance at it, the 2 year old knows not to touch it. (no it is not loaded, the shells are in the dresser!)


 
I grew up around guns too, in my house my brother had a rifle and a shotgun, another brother had a shotgun, my dad had a rifle and a shotgun and a .22 rifle.  The only time any of the kids showed any interest was if somebody got a new one everybody wanted to look it over.  Guns were not a novelty, we knew not to play with them, how to carry them when to have them loaded and when to have the shells in our pocket.


----------



## Turned Around (Aug 20, 2011)

you can never have too many guns. i have a couple gun cabinets full, my parents have a gun room in their house, all my friends have guns, etc. 

then again, i am from texas...


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't know that I have "too" many but I just listed three for sale on another forum. I won't say how many gun safes I have but another one is not in my future so I'm thinning the herd, so to speak :wink:


----------



## sbwertz (Aug 20, 2011)

I got my CCP the day after I had my purse snatched.  I'm a computer consultant and some of my clients are Doctors.  I work on their computers at night when the office is closed.  Going in and out of a Doctor's office at night, with the drugs and such in the office is a risky business these days.  I always carry when I'm working at night.


----------



## sbwertz (Aug 20, 2011)

Five years ago I had my house burglarized.  I lost most of my guns, including the rifle my father got me for my 8th birthday.  So I don't have as many as I used to.  Fortunately, many of my nicest weapons were given to our son a few years ago, so they didn't disappear.  With both my husband and I suffering from arthritis, we gave our son all the heavy caliber stuff because the recoil caused us both a lot of neck and shoulder pain to shoot.

What really amazed me was that the little child's rifle I had is now a collector's item and the insurance gave me $1000 for what my dad probably paid $40 for in 1951.


----------



## soccer2010 (Aug 21, 2011)

I seem to have just enough ... none.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 21, 2011)

soccer2010 said:


> I seem to have just enough ... none.



Me neither... statistically, more people are killed with their own guns than by guns the invaders bring into the house.... other than the feeding and picking up after, a big dog is more of a deterrent for me..... 'course my dog will just lick a burglar to death.... she meets everyone at the front door with her tongue waving and licking.


----------



## Florida Marine (Aug 21, 2011)

TellicoTurning said:


> soccer2010 said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to have just enough ... none.
> ...



OK...show me your info regarding that.  Please don't make it the Brady web page.

How many lives are SAVED by gun owners who defend themselves?  The trends prove that as gun laws have have become less restrictive and states issue CCW's, crime has gone down.  Violent crime in America is at an all time low.

Conversely - in most nations where gun laws have become more restrictive, crime has gone up.


----------



## intillzah (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a few guns too, mostly sentimental value (dad's Itacha featherweight 12 gauge, great uncle's 22 ruger), and they are all shootable.  I had a friend I owed a little bit of money too and he wanted to trade me that debt for dad's Itacha,

I thought about shooting him with it for proposing that....

I have no problems with guns, but it amazes me that some collectors feel the need to have more firepower than a 3rd world country.  But then again I think of all of the pen stuff I have and it brings it back into focus...


----------



## ghostrider (Aug 21, 2011)

Florida Marine said:


> TellicoTurning said:
> 
> 
> > soccer2010 said:
> ...





alphageek said:


> Just a quick warning ... Please keep this as a gun discussion, not a political one.



It seems some people just couldn't leave well enough alone.


----------



## Florida Marine (Aug 21, 2011)

ghostrider said:


> Florida Marine said:
> 
> 
> > TellicoTurning said:
> ...



There is a distinct difference between politics and statistics, I was asking a question about a reference made, that has no reference to support it.  

I made no reference to politics, just statistical facts that are often misrepresented.


----------



## ghostrider (Aug 21, 2011)

Florida Marine said:


> ghostrider said:
> 
> 
> > Florida Marine said:
> ...


I wasn't refereing to you, I just wouldn't have been fair to point out the first without including the second. 

Besides, I too have heard that statement before, and it's without foundation. So there are your statistics.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 21, 2011)

Bringing up Brady bill puts this into politics...  

Consider this a second warning.. Continued debate if gun laws will require the thread be locked.


----------



## Rick P (Aug 21, 2011)

Correcting misinformation is not politics! The gun owners of this country have a great deal to be proud of where there safety record is concerned according to the CDC in 2007 the death rate from accidental death in the work place was 5,025 per 100,000. ALL firearms deaths 10.4 per 100,000. I can not find a single documented case of an attacker killing his victim by taking his or her gun from him.......not one! Not only dose the obviously biased statement "most folks are killed by there own guns" not hold up to the statistical fact it is completely illogical. Even the worst shot can hit there target at point blank range.


One thing that dose bother me, lack of real training and proficiency. At 50 yards it is difficult for a pro to hit consistently with most over the counter hand guns. Far to many who carry don't put in the needed range time or get proper training in self defence. The most common place I see this is guys and there "bear guns" Lotta good the hog leg is going to do ya when you can't hit the broad side of a barn!


----------

